# Attention Boulder County cyclists:



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Boulder County will begin resurfacing Lefthand Canyon between Old Stage Road and
James Canyon Drive on Monday, April 4. The project is expected to take about
three months to complete during which traffic will be reduced to a single narrow
lane through the construction zones. Rough roads and delays of up to 20 minutes
should be expected.

The County is urging cyclists to use extreme caution through this section or use
alternate routes until construction is completed (mid-June).

Once completed, the project will result in a new roadway surface with a paved
shoulders on both sides of the roadway. 

The project is part of the County's Bikeway Shoulders Program funded through a
portion of the County-wide sales and use tax approved by voters in 2002.

Please contact Tim Swope at Boulder County Transportation
([email protected], 720.564.2658) if you have any questions about this
project or its impact on bicycle use.</pre>


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

*thanks*



MikeBiker said:


> Once completed, the project will result in a new roadway surface with a paved
> shoulders on both sides of the roadway.


Great news. That section definitely needs a better shoulder. Thanks for posting this MikeBiker!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Awesome!*

Does anyone know if 75th St is getting the same make-over? I hope they will put a nice shoulder on it, but I haven't heard anything definite.

Thanks.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> Boulder County will begin resurfacing Lefthand Canyon between Old Stage Road and
> James Canyon Drive on Monday, April 4. The project is expected to take about
> three months to complete during which traffic will be reduced to a single narrow
> lane through the construction zones. Rough roads and delays of up to 20 minutes
> ...


Rode up there the other day and noticed they have already laid a partial shoulder down. Lots of sand still though. Definately needs a wider shoulder. Hope they do it like they did up to Ward where it is clearly a place bikes can ride without having to compete with the drivers who seem to always be in a hurry.


----------



## colocraig (Nov 20, 2004)

*75th St.*

75th St will be repaved this year with a striped shoulder for bikes all the way from Niwot to Hwy 66. They are currently complete except for some minor cosmetics from Niwot to Clover Basin Rd. Should be up to Nelson Road within a week or so and the northern stretch later this summer. Plan is to install a traffic light at Nelson and 75th, probably next year.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Excellent*

That is wonderful news, thanks!


----------

